# Test Undecanoate Info



## AndroSport (Jul 6, 2012)

*Test Undecanoate:* I have heard little bits and pieces about this as of late and never really knew much about it in the past. Have seen it mentioned a couple times around here and wondering if anyone here has experience with is and what they have to say about it? Yay/Nay? What did you use it for?

I understand it is used commonly by powerlifters and those who are cruising.

Here is some cut & paste info from some studies that I found links to:

*Injectable testosterone undecanoate has more favourable pharmacokinetics and pharmacodynamics than testosterone enanthate*

Testosterone preparations producing constant physiological testosterone serum levels are desirable for long-term treatment of androgen deficiency. However, all injectable testosterone esters used clinically for substitution of male hypogonadism are characterized by unfavourable pharmacokinetics. We therefore tested two groups of five long-term orchidectomized cynomolgus monkeys (Macaca fascicularis), which received a single intramuscular injection of 10 mg/kg body weight of an injectable testosterone undecanoate (TU) preparation or testosterone enanthate (TE) in a preclinical study to assess the pharmacokinetic and pharmacodynamic characteristics of TU in comparison to TE. The dose was equivalent to 6.3 and 7.2 mg of pure testosterone per kilogram body weight in the TU and TE group, respectively. Following injection of TU, mean serum testosterone rose to 58 ± 18 nmol/l on day 1 and remained at moderately supraphysiological levels of 40–68 nmol/l for 45 days. Thereafter, testosterone levels were maintained in the normal range of intact monkeys for another 56 days. The TE injection resulted in highly supraphysiological levels of 100–177 nmol/l from immediately after the injection to day 5. A rapid decline followed and testosterone levels reached the lower limit of normal after 31 days. Serum testosterone levels were significantly higher in the TEthan in the TU-treated animals on days 0.5–7 (p < 0.05). Significantly lower testosterone levels were seen in the TE than in the TU group on days 16, 22, 25 and 31 (p < 0.05). Pharmacokinetic analysis of serum testosterone levels showed a significantly higher area under the curve for TU (4051 ± 939 vs 1771 ±208 nmol·h/l; p < 0.045), a longer residence time (40.7 ±4.1 vs 11.6 ±1.1 days; p <0.00012), a longer terminal half-life (25.7 ± 4.0 vs 10.3 ± 1.1 days; p < 0.0069), and a lower maximal testosterone concentration (73 ± 12 vs 177 ± 21 nmol/l; p < 0.0027). Following TU injection, oestradiol levels increased from 48 ± 8 pmol.l to a plateau of 80–118 pmol/l from day 1 to day 59. In contrast, TE injection resulted in a rapid increase of oestradiol levels to a maximum of 166 ± 29 pmol/l after 4 days (p < 0.05 vs TU- treated group). In the TU and TE groups levels below 80 pmol/l were reached after 66 and 16 days, respectively. Ejaculatory response was induced for 14 weeks in the TU animals in contrast to 7 weeks in the TE animals. Ejaculate weight reached a maximum of 533 ± 163 mg at day 52 in the TU group (p < 0.05 vs TE group). In the TE animals, the maximal ejaculate weight of 41 ± 17 mg was seen at day 16. Thus, with respect to androgen substitution therapy, TU showed pharmacokinetic and pharmacodynamic properties clearly superior to those of TE and may provide an important improvement in the substitution of male androgen deficiency and also for male contraception.


*A pharmacokinetic study of injectable testosterone undecanoate in hypogonadal men*

Testosterone undecanoate (TU) provides testosterone (T) replacement for hypogonadal men when administered orally but requires multiple doses per day and produces widely variable serum T levels. We investigated the pharmacokinetics of a newly available TU preparation administered by intramuscular injection to hypogonadal men. Eight patients with Klinefelter's syndrome received either 500 mg or 1,000 mg of TU by intramuscular injection; 3 months later, the other dose was given to each man (except to one, who did not receive the 1,000-mg dose). Serum levels of reproductive hormones were measured at regular intervals before and after the injections. Mean serum T levels increased significantly at the end of the first week, from less than 10 nmol/L to 47.8+/-10.1 and 54.2+/-4.8 nmol/ L for the lower and higher doses, respectively. Thereafter, serum T levels decreased progressively and reached the lower-normal limit for adult men by day 50 to 60. Pharmacokinetic analysis showed a terminal elimination half-life of 18.3+/-2.3 and 23.7+/-2.7 days and showed a mean residence time of 21.7+/-1.1 and 23.0+/-0.8 days for the lower and higher doses, respectively. The area under the serum T concentration-time curve and the T-distribution value related to serum T concentration were significantly higher following the 1,000-mg dose than following the 500-mg dose. The 500-mg dose, when given as the second injection, yielded optimal pharmacokinetics (defined as mean peak T values not exceeding the normal range and persistence of normal levels for at least 7 weeks), suggesting that repeated injections of 500 mg at 6-8-week intervals may provide optimal T replacement. The mean serum levels of estradiol were normalized following the injections, and prolactin levels were normal throughout the study. Significant decrease of serum luteinizing hormone (LH) and follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH) levels was observed, with the decrease in LH levels being more pronounced. There were no significant differences in serum LH and FSH levels between the two doses. Sex hormone-binding globulin (SHBG) levels before any T therapy were near the upper limit of normal for adult men and were reduced by approximately 50% just prior to the second dose of TU. The decreased SHBG levels produced by the first TU injection could have led to lower peak total T levels and to a more rapid clearance of T following the second TU injection. We conclude that single-dose injections of TU to hypogonadal men can maintain serum T concentration within the normal range for at least 7 weeks without immediately apparent side effects. It is likely that this form of T would require injections only at 6-8-week or longer intervals, not at the 2-week intervals necessary with currently used T esters (enanthate and cypionate). This injectable TU preparation may provide improved substitution therapy for male hypogonadism and, in addition, may be developed as an androgen component of male contraceptives.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 6, 2012)

Ya it can be shot twice a month.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm a big fan of test U actually!  didn't really know where to obtain it again since the last time I had it about 2 years ago. And guess what today of all days I just saw some that was 500mg per ml!!

 one 500mg shot every 2 weeks and I am gtg on trt or others on their cruises etc


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 6, 2012)

For me is a very interesting ester, but most of the time I heard about it is use for crusing just like you said. Cause the is shot twice a month a few bottles of this Test can be use and depend on how many cycles you do in a year can last for long time. If I`m not mistaken half llife is around 16 days and less than 65mgs of the actual hormone are actually active for every 100mgs injected. Not a very common used compound IMO.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 6, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I'm a big fan of test U actually!  didn't really know where to obtain it again since the last time I had it about 2 years ago. And guess what today of all days I just saw some that was 500mg per ml!!
> 
> one 500mg shot every 2 weeks and I am gtg on trt or others on their cruises etc


 5 vials will last you a year pretty much.


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 6, 2012)

Interesting read. Never heard of the stuff brothers. Thanks for teaching me something!

BTW Pikiki, love the Avatar! lol!


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 6, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I'm a big fan of test U actually!  didn't really know where to obtain it again since the last time I had it about 2 years ago. And guess what today of all days I just saw some that was 500mg per ml!!
> 
> one 500mg shot every 2 weeks and I am gtg on trt or others on their cruises etc



Thanks Zeek:

The one you mention happened to catch my eye  Thinking of grabbing for the near future.

Just seems crazy that it has such a long half life compared to others so commonly used for TRT/HRT.

In your experience does it take longer for the ester to kick in or similar to any other LE in the 4+ wk range?


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 6, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> For me is a very interesting ester, but most of the time I heard about it is use for crusing just like you said. Cause the is shot twice a month a few bottles of this Test can be use and depend on how many cycles you do in a year can last for long time. If I`m not mistaken half llife is around 16 days and less than 65mgs of the actual hormone are actually active for every 100mgs injected. Not a very common used compound IMO.



Yes - this is what I found in my research as well 16.x half life etc. Uncommon and very interesting. I wonder why it is not used more in the TRT realm here in the US (It sounds commonplace in Europe from what i see maybe one of our EU bros like JOMO can comment)


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 6, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> Yes - this is what I found in my research as well 16.x half life etc. Uncommon and very interesting. I wonder why it is not used more in the TRT realm here in the US (It sounds commonplace in Europe from what i see maybe one of our EU bros like JOMO can comment)



Bro JOMO is an American as an apple pie lol...he just station out there


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 6, 2012)

My guess for using it for true trt not your own trt lol, is a lot of endos check bloods a lot and monitor you. If your test levels are too high they'll drop your dosage down. With the half life or active life it will take a while to make adjustments. With that bein said if the trt user needs to go down it will take a few weeks for them to make an adjustment and so on. This would mess up blood levels and possibly cause more sides.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 6, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Bro JOMO is an American as an apple pie lol...he just station out there



So? Either way he is out there and has a view of how its rolling probably and knows people... better than you or I from where we are here in US or sandbox. Just a guess. maybe he knows nothing because nobody will talk to him or something? lol


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 6, 2012)

How is it with water retention? I know shorter esters like Suspension or Propionate don't make users as bloated as esters like Cypionate or Enanthate.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 6, 2012)

tilltheend said:


> How is it with water retention? I know shorter esters like Suspension or Propionate don't make users as bloated as esters like Cypionate or Enanthate.



When I go to look for some information on the common amount of water retention form the compound I find that I HAVE taken this before (when i first started experimenting w/ AAS they were handing This & Somas with every beer in Mexico like it was fucking PEZ) in oral form where is is administered in an oil base capsule fashion (Commonly known as ANDRIOL - a drug used regularly by female athletes) and its a c-17 AA so can be liver toxic as most orals... so awesome to drink w/ beer and other shit your liver needs to work to process 

Again I have limited knowledge on this so if you have anything to add or I am indirectly comparing these incorrectly please jump in but this is what I see in the research.

Water retention in ordeal version depends on your dosing and I imagine it will be standard and depending on how your body responds to the T & E2 similarly in the injectable. 

From what I see you need to dose it higher because of the active ratio being 65mg/100mg (as stated by my boy kiki above)


----------



## JOMO (Jul 6, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> So? Either way he is out there and has a view of how its rolling probably and knows people... better than you or I from where we are here in US or sandbox. Just a guess. maybe he knows nothing because nobody will talk to him or something? lol



Yeah I am just stationed here brotha! And I keep all this shit as low key as possible. First thing I learned is that they breed these fuckers to snitch here. So, I have one good friend here that knows I cycle. Thats it. Sorry I can't give you some info on this.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 27, 2014)

Pikki zeek and tiller all in one place....

The fukcing rat pack


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 27, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Pikki zeek and tiller all in one place....
> 
> The fukcing rat pack



Hahaha no shit - all we need is Cranium85


----------

